# check this out



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i found this as i was plowing


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Slightly dangerous


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

would not want that hiting you on the skull


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

hate to see the stress of the crete its spreading out as it expands!!!! 


talk bout some heaving


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

looks like it needs a new gland in the joint.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Dagger Falling Ice ! 

(he... he... get it..)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

anybody parked under it?


----------

